# How Evil Is Hillary and Bill Clinton?



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow, this place died......Back in the day anything political would have caused a massive discussion as people took sides and threatened families.  here it is almost a month later and not a peep.

LOL


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2016)

Vote 3rd Party. Libertarian. Gary Johnson......


----------



## Anabolik2k (Aug 30, 2016)

Corrupt scum (Clinton Foundation)


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 30, 2016)

Sorry, I know the Clintons are corrupt and as many conspiracy theorists say, they have left a pile of corpses in their wake.  But I don't have 40 minutes to sit here and watch that stuff.

Vote 3rd party.


----------

